# Need help with spoiler mounting hardware



## Bminimus91 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a 91 Maxima SE with a factory spoiler that I need to reinstall on the trunk lid. I have the plastic mounting parts that go on the trunk lid and attach the side supports but my spoiler is missing any type of hardware that was originally mounted in it to attach to these plastic disks.

I don't have the cash for a new spoiler either factory or after-market. The dealer does not sell the parts separately from the spoiler.

I struck out with the local Salvage yards for a replacement spoiler from which I could get the parts.

Any suggestions on sources for these parts. Also what is mounted in the spoiler, metal clips? Everything was rusted off or gone when I got the car.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the problem is the parts are molded into the ends of the spoiler. if they're rusted off, the spoiler is trash. there's no way to reattach it unless you're really creative and good at bodywork.

my suggestion is to pull it off completely and cover the holes in the trunklid with something and just go without it.


----------



## ozzombie13 (Jul 4, 2004)

you could just get a complete spoiler from the junkyard. no idea on the cost though


----------

